# Arctic Liquid Freezer 120 Pumpe Rattert sehr laus?



## WRC-User (5. September 2016)

Hab es vorhin eingebaut doch jetzt ist die Pumpe extrem laut und Rattert laut was halt extrem nervt kann man da was machen?


----------



## Lupoc (5. September 2016)

Habe das gleiche Teil. Bei mir rattert nichts. Mal den Tower ein wenig bewegen um die Luft von unten nach oben zu bekommen. Achtung bei einer HDD!! Und mal überprüfen wie die Pumpe Strom bekommt wirklich über 12v? Oder ein Adapter dazwischen? Und überprüf mal in welchem Winkel die Schläuche hängen. Siehe Gebrauchsanweisung.


----------



## WRC-User (5. September 2016)

Ist zwar nicht die neuse Kamera aber man kann hofentlich was erkennen. ich saß jetzt 1-2 stunden und hab immer die pumpe rausgeschraubt, gerütelt in allen richtungen bewegt aber es ist immer noch da und ich hab es mal so wie auf der anleitung ist aber da ist es nur ein bisschien leiser... und der Lüfter Links kann nur in diese Positsion rein und wurde auch mal in einem anderem Video ebenfals so eingebaut.


----------



## Lupoc (7. September 2016)

Mal probiert den Kühlkörper um 180 grad zu drehen? Sprich, beide Schläuche oben statt unten. 
Wo hast du das CPU Kabel angeschlossen? Wirklich am CPU Steckplatz? Oder irgendwo? FAN1 oder so?


----------



## Chimera (7. September 2016)

Lupoc schrieb:


> Mal probiert den Kühlkörper um 180 grad zu drehen? Sprich, beide Schläuche oben statt unten.



Jupp, dacht ich auch gerade. Heisst doch jeweils, dass der "AGB"-Bereich höher als die Pumpe liegen sollt. Da die AiOs ja nicht einen echten AGB haben, nehme ich mal an, dass man den Bereich mit den Schlauchausgängen häherlegen sollte. Falls dein Case im Deckel Platz für 120er Lüfis hat, kannst du ihn natürlich auch dort oben anbringen, falls Platz vorhanden.
Musst halt mal testen, ob es was bringt. Aber es sollte halt schon allgemein klar sein, dass so ne AiO niemals geräuschmässig ans Level eines high-end Luküs kommt, man hat halt immer in gewisser Weise etwas an Geräuschen. Klar kann man es auch reduzieren, nur sinkt ab nem gewissen Punkt halt dann auch wieder die Kühlleistung und man liegt wiederum hinter den Luküs. Und grad die Modelle mit 120er Radi sind halt schon recht knapp bemessen, ausser man nutzt ne sparsame CPU und keinen Hitzkopf


----------



## WRC-User (7. September 2016)

Ich hab das Problem gefunden, 180° drehen ist kein platz habe es geschikter gelöst ich hab denn Radiator untem am gehäuse neben dem netzteil verbaut aus blast jetz  lust unterm pc raus (PC| 3CM | Boden) und hab die schläuche mal waggerecht eingebaut also alles hat nichts geklappt ich hab einfach mal einen  3Pin Adapter der die 12Volt auf 9,5Volt umwandelt und jetzt läuft er lautlos und die temp unterschiede liegen grade mal bei 2°C also gar nichts. aber danke ich denke die 12 Volt waren zu krass für mein Produkt und ist nicht schlimm weil auf der verpackung vom Kühlkörber steht : Pump / Cold Plate  Voltage : DC 5V - 12V


----------



## Lupoc (8. September 2016)

Also an den 12 Volt kann es nicht liegen. Habe zwei von den Dingern verbaut.


----------



## WRC-User (8. September 2016)

mhm . egal es funktioniert so mit denn 9,5Volt


----------



## Schleuf (9. September 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe die  "NZXT KRAKEN X41" und habe das selbe Problem das die Pumpe rattert. Das rattern verschwindet aber, wenn die Pumpe mit mehr als 2500 Rpm läuft!


----------



## Chimera (9. September 2016)

Schleuf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe die  "NZXT KRAKEN X41" und habe das selbe Problem das die Pumpe rattert. Das rattern verschwindet aber, wenn die Pumpe mit mehr als 2500 Rpm läuft!



Naja,da die Kraken, wie auch die älteren Antec H2O oder die Cryorig A40/80 usw., alle auf derselben Basis von Asetek basieren, können solche Mankos auch unter anderen Labels auftauchen.
Manche Modelle kommen einfach noch mit der Software daher und man kann damit die Pumpe beeinflussen. Interessanterweise kann man den Pumpenspeed bei meiner Cryorig nicht beeinflussen, weder mit Adapter, noch über Board, aber dennoch gibt sie keine komischen Geräusche von sich (zum Glück). Mir kommt es jedoch auch so vor, als ob bei den Asetek Modellen allgemein eine sehr grosse Streuung vorhanden ist.

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lupoc (9. September 2016)

@Schleuf

Ich hatte als erstes auch die Kraken. Hatte auch ein rattern in der Pumpe... Umgetauscht. Auch die zweite Kraken hatte das.... Umtausch... Arctic gekauft.... Keine Probleme...


----------



## Bluefire (16. September 2016)

Habe die Liquid Freezer 240 und da ist mir aufgefallen, dass diese je nach dem, welche Schraube man wie fest anzieht, anfängt zu klackern. 
Da man die Schrauben der Pumpe sowieso nicht extrem anziehen muss (ist ja nur nen kleines leichtes Pümplein) empfehle ich, die Pumpe währen sie läuft handfest anzuziehen und dabei darauf zu achten, dass sie ein "gesundes" und kein "klackerndes" oder "gebremstes" Betriebsgeräusch macht.


----------

